# Cafetera de Quality Expresso de 2 brazos



## owaka (Oct 23, 2015)

Bueno recientemente he publicado el resultado exitoso de la sustitucion de un display y vengo con otra averia, espero que podais guiarme y enseñarme como en el otro caso, ya que estoy encantado de estar aqui porque realmente estoy aprendiendo de unos maestros como vosotros.

Bien ahora tengo esta placa de una cafetera de quality expresso de 2 brazos, cuando acudi a la averia, la botonera no funcionaba, asi que revise los fusibles y estaban en perfectas condiciones, con lo cual el siguiente paso fue extraer la placa de su armazon y en ese momento me di cuenta que tenia dos resistencias quemadas por la parte trasera (smd 101 no las pude ver ahy, pero las vi en otra placa igual), me dieron en la tienda de componentes de 1/4W se las cambie y nada mas poner la cafetera en marcha volvieron a quemarse, asi que ahora os pido consejo para ver por donde empiezo a comprobar o si podeis orientarme donde puede estar la averia.

https://www.dropbox.com/photos/shared_space/bY7sUztr2chhY8q

Aqui os pongo las fotos trasera y delantera estan en el mismo sentido las resistencias fundidas corresponden a los 2 mkp azules primeros empezando por la izquiera junto al transformador.

Un saludo y mil gracias.


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 23, 2015)

para mi que son los capacitores


----------



## owaka (Oct 23, 2015)

Gracias, voy a empezar por desoldarlos y comprobarlos a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 23, 2015)

revisa los relevadores,puede que se hayan dañado


----------



## pandacba (Oct 23, 2015)

una foto más cerca donde esta emnegrecido, eso da justo debajo de los capacitores y al parecer la entrada del transformador


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 23, 2015)

Me inclino también por DownBabylon, a veces los caps se perforan y se ponen en corto. No está de más revisarlos y también la parte que se enchufa al conector grande, ese de la etiqueta "Fuerza"

Saludos


----------



## owaka (Oct 26, 2015)

Al quitar el mkp que esta justo delante de las resistencias fundidas me lo he encontrado rajado, como se ve en la foto, no se si estaba asi de antes o tras el fogonazo que pego con las resistencias encapsuladas.

Como pedis adjunto otra foto de la zona enegrecida, un poco mas limpia y aumentada, han saltado los finales de pista, imagino que seria recomendable añadirle un cable finito para que haga buen contacto, o lo restauro con estaño mejor?

Y otra foto delantera donde se ve la posicion del mkp que he quitado, hay alguna forma de comprobar los condensadores estos de una manera mas fiable, por que unicamente se comprobar que no este en corto, pero igual no almacenan carga o pueden tener otro fallo, si me podeis decir un buen metodo, tengo un Unite que lleva una ranura para condensadores pero no se como utilizarlo correctamente y  una vez que tienen las patillas cortadas no se como se haria.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 26, 2015)

Posiblemente ese capacitor se puso en corto, una gran corriente círculo por el y explotó, ya no sirve más, lo idóneo es reemplazarlo. Para reparar esa pista recomiendo que coloques un alambre pero no fino si no de una sección de al menos 1mm2 pues se ve que manejan alta corriente.

Saludos


----------



## owaka (Oct 27, 2015)

como puedo probar los reles con seguridad?, tengo que desoldarlos tambien? como son de 220V no me fio de meterles corriente sin estar seguro 100% que no me cargare nada.


----------



## owaka (Nov 13, 2015)

Ya tengo aqui lo mkp voy a sustituirlos, pero me gustaria saber si habria una forma de probar la placa, antes de instalarla, para ver que aguante, antes de volverla a poner y que pueda hacer una prueba mas controlada, al ser de 220v ya no la manejo con tanta soltura como cuando son placas de 12 o 24v

Una manita porfa.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 13, 2015)

Pues para antes de asegurarte que ni un capacitor más esté en corto, con los reles no creo que haya tanto problema.


----------



## owaka (Nov 15, 2015)

voy a cambiarlos todos por si acaso y la conectare a ver lo que hace.

Un saludo.


----------



## owaka (Mar 21, 2016)

Buenas a todos sigo con esta averia atrancado, tardaron casi 3 meses en llegarme las resistencias de 1w, bien caso es que las cambie y seguian fundiendose, con todos los mkp cambiados y las resistencias adecuadas, no se me ocurria que mas mirar, entonces, decidi volver a cambiar las resistencias y eliminar todos los perifericos de la placa, para ver si alguno provocaba el corto, bobinas de electrovalvulas, bomba centrifuga, volumetricos y sonda de nivel, volvi a meter corriente a la placa (sin nada) y pluff, volvio a fundir las resistencias, entonces pense en desoldar el transdormador, volver a poner las resistencias nuevas y ahy no saltan, el caso es que no se como probar si el transformador puede estar causando algun corto, le he metido corriente y al primario y en el secundario me saca 9v en un par y 4 en otro , pero pido vuestra ayuda para ver si puede estar ahy el error, ya que no se me ocurre nada mas.

Un saludo.

Os dejo el datasheet del trafo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2016)

Comprueba el transformador fuera de la placa, lo conectas y mide tensión de salida.
Si es la correcta lo dejas conectado 1 o 2 horas para ver si se calienta en exceso.


----------



## owaka (Mar 21, 2016)

Bueno os pongo una foto con las medidas no se si el secundario es una bobina o dos pero en el primer par me da 9v y en el segundo 4 la he tenido mas de dos horas encencida y no se calienta apenas, me lleva de cabeza esta averia.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 21, 2016)

Hola. Revisa la cara lateral del transformador. Esa marca suele poner las especificaciones de tensión en un costado del transformador.





Por otra parte, revisa la sección de la fuente de alimentación: esos componentes que están junto al fusible y al transformador.

El componente marcado como D1 (circulo negro) no debe tener continuidad entre ninguno de sus pines (haz la prueba así con el transfo desconectado).

Saludos


----------



## owaka (Mar 21, 2016)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hola. Revisa la cara lateral del transformador. Esa marca suele poner las especificaciones de tensión en un costado del transformador.
> 
> http://uk.farnell.com/productimages/standard/en_GB/42346431.jpg​
> Por otra parte, revisa la sección de la fuente de alimentación: esos componentes que están junto al fusible y al transformador.
> ...



OK si habia puesto el data sheet arriba en otro comentario, lo que acabo de darme cuenta que no estaba midiendo bien, ya que veo que los 9V del secundario estan entre 7 y 9 que son los dos pines centrales y yo estaba midiendo los dos de un extremo y los dos del otro, voy a comprobar ese componente que me dices a ver si me marca continuidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## owaka (Mar 22, 2016)

Bien pues he comprobado el puente rectificador y no da continuidad entre ninguno de sus pines, con lo que he vuelto a comprobar el transformador, ya que en el datasheet vi los pines correctos entre los que deberian de salir los 9V y me doy cuenta que no salen los 9V  por donde deberian, compruebo mas a fondo y me doy cuenta que el primario no da continuidad, no se como pude medir el otro dia corriente imagino que seria residual o fallo del polimetro.

He soldado un trafo que me diero como repuesto del que falla para ver que hacia la placa y aguantan las resistencias, aunque me he dado cuenta de que no me vale por dos motivos, uno las patillas y dos otra cosa mas rara aun, donde deberia dar 9V da 12V y es completamente nuevo, eso es normal o estoy haciendo mal la medicion ?.

Os dejo una foto.


El caso es que nunca hubiera comprobado algo asi, pero es mucha la diferencia, en fin, pido el trafo y sigo con la averia.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 22, 2016)

owaka dijo:


> Bien pues he comprobado el puente rectificador y no da continuidad entre ninguno de sus pines, con lo que he vuelto a comprobar el transformador, ya que en el datasheet vi los pines correctos entre los que deberian de salir los 9V y me doy cuenta que no salen los 9V  por donde deberian, compruebo mas a fondo y me doy cuenta que el primario no da continuidad, no se como pude medir el otro dia corriente imagino que seria residual o fallo del polimetro.
> 
> He soldado un trafo que me diero como repuesto del que falla para ver que hacia la placa y aguantan las resistencias, aunque me he dado cuenta de que no me vale por dos motivos, uno las patillas y dos otra cosa mas rara aun, donde deberia dar 9V da 12V y es completamente nuevo, eso es normal o estoy haciendo mal la medicion ?.
> 
> ...



 aparte de la continuidad, ¿mediste la resistencia DC del primer devanado?, a veces es relativamene grande >50 ohms y los multímetros lo marcan como "abierto".

Respecto al transfo, es normal que de esa tensión (hasta cierto punto). Haz la prueba así como lo tienes en la foto, agrégale un resistor de carga de unos 470 ohms y observa si la tensión disminuye.


----------



## claudio1818 (Mar 24, 2016)

hola como estas? quiero imaginar que eliminaste todo lo carbonizado en la placa ¿verdad? porque eso genera fugas en el circuito que no necesariamente midas con un multimetro. Te lo digo por expenriencia. Preferible tener un agujero en la placa, antes que genere continuidad (aunque sea poco).
saludos


----------



## ricima (May 2, 2016)

Hola owaka. No se si habras ya reparado la placa de la cafetera de Quality.
Te comento que yo (mi empresa) fabricamos esas placas para Quality. Si lo deseas, mandame una foto de la placa completa para poder ver de que placa hablamos y asi poder ayudarte.
Te adelanto que las resistencias de 101 (100R), actualmente se han modificado y se monta en tipo melf (redondas) porque las de tipo 2512 (que son las que tienen montadas la tuya) ya no se montan debido al problema de reventon y que se queman.

Saludos.

Saludos.


----------

